# Winter Crop Failure / vegetable shortage in Europe



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

One bad season can throw a wrench in the works.



> European consumers have been plunged into crisis by a vegetable shortage caused by severe weather.
> Shops across Europe - and particularly in the UK - have seen the shelves stripped of green produce like lettuce, broccoli and spinach.
> Severe Vegetable Shortage Deprives Europeans of Spinach, Broccoli | Heat Street





> Rationing comes amid reports of panic buying in response to a food shortage
> Several stores have also made the decision to block online sales of vegetables
> Asda's customers will not be able to buy more than six of each item in its stores
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Bossdog As we know that is why we prep. A body never knows what may happen and where. Many years ago in a town in Utah there was a rumour that there was going to be a toilet paper shortage. In no time the stores were cleaned out of not only toilet paper but napkins, paper towels etc. There was actually no shortage yet it showed everyone what could happen. Thanks for your post mister


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It will be interesting to see how Europe responds.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Boss Dog said:


> One bad season can throw a wrench in the works.


Does anyone remember that it's was not normal to try and grow fresh green veges in winter? That was why you canned foods at the end of summer so you'd have food to last the winter thru


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

This doesn't make sense. No fresh produce is being grown in northern Europe this time of year, anyway. They import their produce like everybody else.

Just the other day I asked the produce guy in the grocery store where the peppers come from in winter; get this: they are grown in Mexico, shipped to Canada to be wrapped in plastic, then sent to stores in the US. What a waste of transport fuel. We are literally eating oil.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

At least it is because of weather and not their own stupidity. Like shutting off irrigation to the best crop land, millions of acres, because of a smelt.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> It will be interesting to see how Europe responds.


Blame it on Trump and Brexit.

Or global warming.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Anytime a dumbass says "well, Europe does it this way, so should America..." I look at them like they are the stupidest piece of dog turd possible, laugh, then walk away.

Seriously, Europe has exhibited extremely incompetent behavior for a long damn time.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chipper said:


> At least it is because of weather and not their own stupidity. Like shutting off irrigation to the best crop land, millions of acres, because of a smelt.


Yeah, the EPA is filled with the same roaches as the state department.

That was the snail darter.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> This doesn't make sense. No fresh produce is being grown in northern Europe this time of year, anyway. They import their produce like everybody else.
> 
> Just the other day I asked the produce guy in the grocery store where the peppers come from in winter; get this: they are grown in Mexico, shipped to Canada to be wrapped in plastic, then sent to stores in the US. What a waste of transport fuel. We are literally eating oil.


yeh, someone commented on another site - about this veggie posting - that Trump is going to cut the fresh foods trade with Mexico - causing prices to rise and shortages .... just more BS trying to get started to cause snowflake protesting - if anything Pre Trump would be encouraging more Mexican domestic trade ....


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Dollar is strong; I'm surprised some American farmers aren't taking advantage and exporting a bunch of veggies over there and raking in some money?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Anytime a dumbass says "well, Europe does it this way, so should America..." I look at them like they are the stupidest piece of dog turd possible, laugh, then walk away.
> 
> Seriously, Europe has exhibited extremely incompetent behavior for a long damn time.


Yea, just like them.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Simple solution. Add bacon to the green beans and a big population won't buy em.


----------

